# Addicted to CHEERIOS!!!



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

I had read here that some of you give your babies cheerios and i thought it was a good idea to let Chiquito try them......







The problem is that i didn't really set a limit







I mean he gets about 10 at a time 2X or 3X a day







and he is totally addicted.........He doesn't eat as much as he use to







I mean he never ate alot he is only 1 /3/4 lbs and so he has a little tummy but maybe he is getting full on the cheerios. How many cheerios do you guys give your babies......am i over doing it?? He also loves carrots he gets one or two a day.







I'm just afraid it might be bad for him to get too many







. He is fine no diarriah or any changes in him. Maybe someone can tell me how many to give him a day







.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

buttercup gives a big thumbs up on the cheerios! (of course, they're MY thumbs, since she doesnt have any...)

has chiquito eaten the plain, honey oat, or yogurt covered ones? the buttercup has practical uses for each flavor. the plain..get eaten right away, no monkey business! the honey oat...get relocated to her crate one at a time to save for....i dunno, rainy days? the yogurt covered ones get eaten with such scientific theory as to which order they're eaten in...it makes my head spin









i usually dont give her more than a handful total over the course of one day. i want her to eat her own food as well. in the summer, i stuff a kong with cheerios and add some plain yogurt as "adhesive" and put it in the freezer for later. when it emerges from the freezer...it's like manna from heaven! LOLOL try putting them in a treat-dispensing ball, too, so he has to "work" for them. a treat ball keeps their little minds working and if he's anything like buttercup, he likes puzzles!

i dont know if too many cheerios are bad, but i'd stick to about a handful a day. buttercup requests a vacation at your house.....she only gets one carrot a day, if that LOL. 

glad to hear we have another cheeriohead on the board!
ann marie and the "clearly carrot deprived...SO neglected...." buttercup


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson LOVES Cheerios- in fact they are the only treat he will eat. All of his go into one of those toys that they have to chew on it to make the treats come out. It holds a small handful, and that usually lasts him a whole day or so. However, Wilson weighs 7.5 lbs. SO, if your little one is less than 2lbs, I would really cut back, and no treats until the real food has been eaten!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

HAHA... kodie LOVES them as well... I used Cheerios to get him to model my clothes for my store! lol... I stopped giving them to him because i'm tryin to find out if he has a food allergy or not...







but trust me... he misses them!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> i usually dont give her more than a handful total over the course of one day. i want her to eat her own food as well. in the summer, i stuff a kong with cheerios and add some plain yogurt as "adhesive" and put it in the freezer for later. when it emerges from the freezer...it's like manna from heaven! LOLOL try putting them in a treat-dispensing ball, too, so he has to "work" for them. a treat ball keeps their little minds working and if he's anything like buttercup, he likes puzzles![/B]


Ok, so maybe it's me, but the kong has long had ME puzzled. I've put stuff in the kong, but it always ends up looking like a yucky mess in there afterwards. Perhaps Beastie & Bruiser don't quite "get it"? How does all that stuff inside get out - it doesn't look like their little tongues are able to clean out or get to the treats within. I end up sticking it in the dishwasher after trying to clean it out manually with a stick-like object. Do I need a support group for kong-challenged parents? Is it pathetic that I am writing such a long post about a kong? Yikes.....please know that I haven't slept all night, which hopefully accounts for this post.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I had read here that some of you give your babies cheerios and i thought it was a good idea to let Chiquito try them......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give cherrios as rewards for going potty outside. I give 2 or 3 each time. Dixie still goes out quite often as we haven't quite mastered the concept. She does love them!


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144220
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to say he dances for his cheerios on his hind legs.......he is so cute







. maybe that is why i give him so many







.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144230
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omigosh! Me too! I thought it was just me LOL


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

> Wilson LOVES Cheerios- in fact they are the only treat he will eat. All of his go into one of those toys that they have to chew on it to make the treats come out. It holds a small handful, and that usually lasts him a whole day or so. However, Wilson weighs 7.5 lbs. SO, if your little one is less than 2lbs, I would really cut back, and no treats until the real food has been eaten![/B]



I think you are right about him eating his real food first







I gave him less today about 15 total (about 5 pieces at a time)the whole day







He did eat more of his real food







. While i was in the kitchen cooking Chiquito would sit and look at me like saying when are you going to give me more cheerios?







He knows mommy goes to the kitchen to get the cheerios box








He had a funny look in his face














.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

leise & i loveeee the strawberry yogurt cheerios.








i give her 3 at a time... i try to change her snacks around everyday so she doesnt get sick of them.. but every time she does get cheerios she probably eats about 10 per day







.... sometimes i get carried away because ... .how could i say no to that face? :*(


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Ok, so maybe it's me, but the kong has long had ME puzzled. I've put stuff in the kong, but it always ends up looking like a yucky mess in there afterwards. Perhaps Beastie & Bruiser don't quite "get it"? How does all that stuff inside get out - it doesn't look like their little tongues are able to clean out or get to the treats within. I end up sticking it in the dishwasher after trying to clean it out manually with a stick-like object. Do I need a support group for kong-challenged parents? Is it pathetic that I am writing such a long post about a kong? Yikes.....please know that I haven't slept all night, which hopefully accounts for this post.[/B]


ROTFLOL no no no, you don't need a chair at the Kong Challenged Parent Support Group meeting! the buttercup has been able to get her little tongue in there and cleans it OUT. dont get me wrong, it DOES get messy!!! and cleaning it out, yep, it's an ordeal with the smaller sized kongs. my friend has 8 kongs at her house, 4 for each of her two newfs, and they get put in the dishwasher daily (the kongs, not the newfs, THEY wont fit), and clean up SO much easier than the little ones LOL. 

if it's any comfort, there are days where buttercup looks at me as if to say "are you kidding me? i dont think it's worth all that WORK to get that crap out....can you just dump the cheerios on the floor? i'm just not in the mood today..." some dogs just dont "get it" at all. it's not you, it's not Beastie or Bruiser. i promise.









okay, it's been brought to my attention that i've talked about food long enough, and someone wants their dinner....
ann marie and the "dont kid yourself, i said NOTHING about my dinner being late..." buttercup, who has been knocking her food dish around the kitchen for the last 5 minutes. keeps this up and she'll be too darn tired to eat...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley loved the H/N cheerios when he was younger, but now he turns up his nose...
Neyland still loves them though!!!!







He gets confused when I pour ME a bowl of them!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie LOVES cheerios also, its one of her favorite treats, we try not to give her too many though.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am right there with you on this one







I have bought them and do the same thing with the scraping them out myself.

Mine LOVE cheerios. Sugar will do any trick in the world for them. I put 3 down on the ground when I put in her eye drops. She knows as soon as the second eye is done she gets the cheerios. It works great.


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yes...Tassy and Kiwi will do anything for cheerios! I used them for training but now they just get them as treats.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I love cheerios. I have a bowl every weekday for breakfast. I didn't realize you could give them to your dogs. Don't know if I would be able to share them with JackCodyZach tho


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I put Wilson's cheerios in a kong like toy- but it's two halves of a circle that twist together, and the treats fit inside- the edges are wavy and as they chew on it it opens a bit and lets a whole cheerio or two fall out. 

Someone posted a picture of it here once, but I looked online and couldn't find a picture of it- nor can I remember the name of it.









I really think I am loosing my mind. Maybe someone will know what I am talking about and can post a picture or a link.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

Madeline Loves cherrios too, every night my son has cherrios as a nightime snack, he comes in the room and calls cherrios and she comes running, its so funny she just loves them. Peanut butter and cherrios are her favorite thing.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> Brinkley loved the H/N cheerios when he was younger, but now he turns up his nose...
> Neyland still loves them though!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tucker used to like H/N Cherrios when he was younger. I was eating Goldfish back a few months ago and tossed Tucker one. LOL he LOVES them. If I tell him to go potty he will run to his pee area, pee and run full speed to me for a Goldfish. If one isn't enough he will run back to the pee area and manage to squeese a dime's worth of pee out. LOL. Now, if he does a big poo he gets 3 Goldfish. He will eat one, and hide two in his bed for later. Don't you just love their antics?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby's not really all that fussed about Cheerios. I love them and I always put about four or five down for him when I have mine but he seems to eat one or two and leave the rest. I have heard they are good if they are having problems going poop and I must say when he was bound up last week I gave him some HN ones and that night he went poop no worries.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, Im going to show my ignorance here. 

Here in western australia we can now get cheerios. BUT they are a breakfast cereal for humans. Are we talking the same thing here? If so, are they fully of sugar and stuff like that. Should they be given to our fur babies?

Please dont take offence but they have only been around for about 6 months and I saw this post and thought that maybe you got something new and it could be given to our babies.

I understand that you would only give a few, but before I think about buying this product, please would someone tell me that they are one and the same? I think we only get one flavour? I would have to check it out.

Mind you if they are yummy, then maybe mommy cant stop at one?











Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

My sunshine is addicted with the Kix cereal and she loves it. I was giving her 10 pieces at a time and using it for training.


----------



## casey914 (Jan 13, 2006)

> Ok, Im going to show my ignorance here.
> 
> Here in western australia we can now get cheerios. BUT they are a breakfast cereal for humans. Are we talking the same thing here? If so, are they fully of sugar and stuff like that. Should they be given to our fur babies?
> 
> ...


Yes, Cheerios is a human cereal food product. I think that they are fine for our little ones providing you give only a couple here and there. The rest of the box can be yours, as it is a great breakfast cereal! Cheerios come in different varieties over here, but the plain ones are really the best, I think. Not sweet. In fact, they advertise it as good for our hearts. There is no doubt in my mind that little Chloe will love them!
Joan and Casey


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Ok, Im going to show my ignorance here.
> 
> Here in western australia we can now get cheerios. BUT they are a breakfast cereal for humans. Are we talking the same thing here? If so, are they fully of sugar and stuff like that. Should they be given to our fur babies?[/B]


yep , same thing! they arent anythign like the sugary cereals like the ones with marshmallows or fruit loops or anything. these are pretty harmless. our vets have always approved. 

buttercup has been taking her heartworm pill in the center of one lately. it's about the only thing she hasnt figured out that SHE'S BEING TRICKED! LOL

i always tell buttercup "it's time to lower your cholesterol!" when i get them out, otherwise she gets so excited at the word "cheerio" that she doesnt chew them properly. 

enjoy your cheerio fix!
ann marie and the "what?!?! cheerios?!?!?! where?!?!?!?" buttercup


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, so mommy is going to buy a packet cheerios tomorrow. Now if they are sweet etc, I guess Chloe will be in on that!! 

Just store them in an air tight container I guess. Mind you if they are yummy, maybe mommy wont be able to refuse them either!!
















Dede and Chloe from down under

~~~food!!, food!!, did someone mention food!??? I NEVER get fed around here. Im a poor wittle staving dog. Someone should report mommy to the RSPCA (Royal Society for the prevention of cruelty to animals) - not sure what you call it in America??? or what about RSPCC - same thing but instead of animals how about Chloe!! hee hee
















~very funny Chloe, very funny ~ mommy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

miss chloe,

i was wondering... do you have a pet roo or a pet koala? i asked santa claus for a pet roo, but i didnt get it yet. i hear from bren that shipping is a long long process to/from your country. haha! i bet that's why i dont have my roo yet. maybe my roo is stuck in customs, my mommy says. maybe she means stuck in the curtains. i got stuck in the curtains once and never ever thought i'd find my way out!!!!

maybe i should ask for a wallaby? what's a wallaby? will it take my woobie? i cant have a pet that takes my woobie. i dont share my woobie with mean people.

miss chloe, i hope you have a pet roo. i like hopping. hop hop hop hop hop i go to the mailbox sometimes! i would like a hopping friend like a roo. they can teach me to box, too! i want to box the basset hound upstairs from me. i think he is actually a sloth. he is big and lazy. i dont think sloths are part of the roo OR basset hound families.

yours truly,
the buttercup
(who just cant stop asking for a little brother or sister of ANY sort)


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> i want to box the basset hound upstairs from me. i think he is actually a sloth. he is big and lazy. i dont think sloths are part of the roo OR basset hound families.
> 
> yours truly,
> the buttercup
> (who just cant stop asking for a little brother or sister of ANY sort)[/B]


Ahh, now sloths are something of which I can speak with authority. I had two, but they got too big to live with me and now live elsewhere. They are also known by their other name, "male human offspring", which, as you know, are definitely NOT part of the roo or basset hound families. The first one that lived with me actually necessitated the use of tetanus shots as a preventative measure prior to entering his room (which qualified as a federal disaster area). Booster shots were only necessary every 7 years thereafter, thank goodness. Hope this helps, Buttercup!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I was in Australia 10 yrs ago for 3 months, during that time I made some good friend, one in particular has been a close friend since- we haven't seen each other in 10 yrs but we routinely talk on the phone, email, and MSN- she comes up with the funniest things. I will never forget when they got Oreos!!! She was horrified, intrigued, and then addicted! 









This last Christmas- during a phone conversation we got to talking about foods we make at Christmas time- well they don't eat pumpkin pie in Australia!!!!!!!! My friend was disgusted by the thought of making pumpkin into a sweet pie. So I went out and bought her three cans of pumpkin pie filling, wrote out directions on how to make the pie, and mailed it all to her. She finally received them, and I am currently trying to convince her to make a pumpkin pie.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know they come in sizes (Kongs), right? LOL! I have the tiny one for the Cosy pup and she gets every lil bit in there out. LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Ahh, now sloths are something of which I can speak with authority. I had two, but they got too big to live with me and now live elsewhere. They are also known by their other name, "male human offspring", which, as you know, are definitely NOT part of the roo or basset hound families. The first one that lived with me actually necessitated the use of tetanus shots as a preventative measure prior to entering his room (which qualified as a federal disaster area). Booster shots were only necessary every 7 years thereafter, thank goodness. Hope this helps, Buttercup![/B]


i think sloths might be related to roos. they have front pockets full of goodies ALL THE TIME! at least the one here does. he's the best napping buddy ever. he's actually...my olympic downhill napping coach. he's the best. he thinks it's because he's a professional sloth. i agree!!!!

basset hounds are noisy. are your sloths noisy? mine isnt, that's how i learned to agree with you, in that they arent related. did the president come to visit your disaster area? i see lots of pictures of the president in disaster areas. i might have seen him at yours. he likes photo ops. 

thank you for all your information. i feel much more knowledgable about sloths. i still want a roo or a koala for a friend. 

wif wub,
m.c. butter-c


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=152540
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss buttercup,

Kangeroos can be really really BIG. and they can kick like a mule! I have lots of nice toys (actually they belong to mommy) and they are on my bed (ahem, I mean mommy's bed). Sometimes when Im asleep on the bed, you have to hunt for me 'cos Im hiding amongest all the animals. She got a nice fluffy BIG yellow duck and I like laying my head on his neck. It means Ive killed it!! I sometimes hide behind the Tasmania Devil (No! not like the one on looney tunes) a proper looking one.

I''ll get mommy to take a picture sometime of me amongest the toys on the bed and you will have to see if you can find me.

Sometimes, if you are very very quiet and creep up on me, you will find me all snuggled up with the teddies too! They talk to me and tell me all sorts of things. No body believes me but they do talk to me.

Anyway, you sound weally weally nice Miss Buttercup. You say funny things, like my mommy does, but someone (from you know where) didnt appreciate her sense of humor, so we left and came here where everybody is weally nice and friendly and you can see all the nice photos.

Ok better go, girl has to get her sleep and it is nearly midnight here and daddy will be home from work soon.

Its funny, because, I get to sleep on the bed, and mommy and daddy have to work around me! I mean if I am sleeping across the bed (we got a queen size bed) mommy and daddy have to sleep on the edges!!







so you can see that I rule the household hee hee









Ok night night


Chloe from down under


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=152540
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Buttercup,

Yes, the sloths I had were generally noisy. In fact, as one of them got older, he began to make a horrible noise when he slept, which now keeps his wife awake nights (she is not from the sloth family, and sadly, has acutely keen auditory capabilities, which has turned out to be a curse for her).

The president did not visit my house to see the disaster area. He wasn't the president back then, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway. FEMA would not have come in time to do something prior to the sloth's leaving the nest. 

You keep waiting for the roo or koala friend; I know your mommy wants to get you one! 

Wub wub,

Beastie & Bruiser's mommy, who also wishes for a roo or koala friend.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> The president did not visit my house to see the disaster area. He wasn't the president back then, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway. FEMA would not have come in time to do something prior to the sloth's leaving the nest.
> 
> You keep waiting for the roo or koala friend; I know your mommy wants to get you one![/B]


Beastie and Bruiser! 

I bet if the president's daddy was president then, it would have been cleaned up. Daddies seem to know what to say to get people whipped into shape. If they say it loudly, they mean business!!!! I bet if the president's daddy was in charge of the femapeople, they'd have been all, "yes SIR!!". That's just what you do when daddies tell you what to do! 

I am glad that your disaster area has relocated to a new home. 

Maybe a baby roo will move in? You'll have to keep me posted.

Rooless and and relentless,
The Buttercupperoonie


----------

